# 2nd Picture



## vachecow

Look at this: http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=1643
My question is, how did she get that second picture(the one on the right)?  I was trying to get a second cow picture, but I couldn't do it  
Thanks,
Vache


----------



## Artrella

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Look at this: http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=1643
> My question is, how did she get that second picture(the one on the right)?  I was trying to get a second cow picture, but I couldn't do it
> Thanks,
> Vache




Hi Vache!! I went to USC, then clicked on "Edit profile picture" and then chose one of my pics I have in my folder.  

Bye, good luck!!


----------



## iheartflutes

How do you get a first picture up there????

Thanks,
iheartflutes


----------



## Benjy

iheartflutes said:
			
		

> How do you get a first picture up there????
> 
> Thanks,
> iheartflutes



edit your avatar in your public profile  

(click on user control panel.. its the first menu item on the dark blue strip running across the top of the screen )


----------



## vachecow

Thank you!!  My picture isn't very good right now...its hard to find a picture 100pixels x 100pixels


----------



## Alfry

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Thank you!! My picture isn't very good right now...its hard to find a picture 100pixels x 100pixels


 
you can take whatever picture you like and then you can make it smaller.


----------



## vachecow

Really!?!?!  How?


----------



## Artrella

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Really!?!?!  How?




You have to edit it.  I have for instance, a program that allows you to cut, paste , enlarge or make your pictures smaller.  

I hope you have some program, if not  and if you want I could make it for you.  You just send me the file and I'll give it back to you.

I've done this same thing with the candles of some foreros!!!


----------



## vachecow

Hmmm....what program is that?  I may have to take you up on your offer


----------



## Silvia

Don't you have Adobe Photoshop? Or use one of those programs online for editing etc.


----------



## vachecow

It think I'll just send it to Art...I think I do have Adobe, but I'm not sure how to use it...


----------



## Lancel0t

If you like you can also use Corel Photopaint to resize or resample your picture.


----------



## Cath.S.

You can also use Paint Shop Pro, I got Corel for free with my printer, but I prefer PSP.
If you're under Windows, open your image in Paint, hit ctrl + W, change the settings, save your pic and that's it!


----------



## vachecow

I tries th epaint thing, but it didn't work...oh well


----------

